# Improving abilites



## Oregon_Archer (Oct 3, 2015)

Hey everyone,

I just started bow hunting last year. I've been practicing almost every day at the range and have made some great improvements. Lately however, I feel like I'm kind of hitting a plateau with my grouping and abilities. I'm sure this comes down to something form related or maybe my bow isn't tuned as precisely as it could be. I'm mostly self taught, but I would really some some advice on the following:

1) Basic form and grouping improvements
2) Shooting in wind & ways to judge wind speed / arrow drift
3) How to tune your bow for maximum accuracy
4) What mental focus tricks or tips have you learned that have helped you improve your shot?

I have a 2014 Bowtech Carbon Overdrive. It's running about 60 lbs and I have a 27.5" draw length. If I can provide any further info that would be of benefit please let me know!

Cheers,

Oregon_Archer


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Well a good coach can take you from grouping to changing to a multi spot target to prevent robin hoods. At 20 yards. Although proponents of tuning will tell you you must tune . Tuning is more about forgiveness at 20 yards it is mostly the Indian as long as nothing is loose. But then again a good coach can help with tuning as well. There is a ton of God tuning info here as well as all other aspects. Many hunters and self taught folks end up pulling the trigger on a wrist strap when the pin is centered and end up jerking the trigger and slightly missing. This is usually the hardest thing to fix as it is the thing you get the
Most used to. Let's see where the thread goes


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

working on my execution. realizing that what happens at the bow, is the only thing that determines what happens at the target.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

As Sasquech said, get a good coach. Find and join a local archery club. Start shooting indoor spots and pay attention to who the better target shooters are and don't be afraid to ask their advice. If you can do so, choose ONE that you feel comfortable with and is willing to help you. Many will be willing to give advice for free. How much you learn will be determined by how receptive you are to changes in both form and equipment. If you think you have a good coach then listen to him.

Men are the hardest people to coach. Especially those self taught in their basements or back yards. They know everything, but are always looking for help, but don't want to listen when help arrives.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Agree with others that a good coach & joining a club are great steps. 

However, you can get a start on what your new coach will tell you by writing down your shot sequence. Just list, step by step how you go about setting up, drawing and releasing your arrows. 

Then practice your shot sequence. Don't be afraid to change things, add or even delete steps. The more you learn about good form, the more you will change your shot sequence, but always practice based on your sequence. You can shoot thousands of arrows judging how well you are doing by where the arrows land and you won't improve significantly. But if you base how well you are doing on how well you execute your shot sequence, you will improve. 

One other thing, if a shot is not going right, let down. Never let yourself shoot a bad shot. But know that for most of us, the letdown is the hardest shot in archery 

Allen


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

exactly, what I always say is "what happens at the target is determined by what happens at the bow". accuracy doesn't come from that arrow, or the bow, if you don't shoot an X, the arrow won't land in the X.


----------

